# Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source



## carpboar (29. März 2009)

Hi an alle!
Möchte dieses Jahr diese Boilies mal ausprobieren. Hat schon jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht und was gefangen? Auch Bilder wären toll!


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

Mein Angelkollege hat mit diesen Boilies in der größe von 14mm das letzte Jahr sehr gut gefangen. Er war sehr zufrieden. Ich selber habe mit den Boilies von DB noch keine Erfahrungen und Bilder habe ich leider keine.
Wenn du mit den Boilies angelst machst du sicher nichts falsch.

mfG Lukas


----------



## carpboar (29. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

ich wollt mir eigentlich die 20mm holen 14 sind ja doch ziemlich klein aber sie sind halt schon teuer! Hat er die selber gerollt oder fertig und mit liquid?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

In den Seen wo wir fischen(Italien), da werden die 20mm Boilies nicht mehr von den Karpfen angenommen.
Er hat die Fertigboilies aber ohne Liquids, also nur die aus der Packung ohne weitere Behandlungen.

mfG Lukas


----------



## carpboar (29. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

Und mit was fischst du? Hab mir mal dein Fotoalbum angesehen wirklich tolle Karpfen. Was war dein PB?


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (29. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

Ich angle meistens mit selbergemachten Boilies, Frolic, Mais und Boilies von DD Baits.
Heuer werde ich die Boilies von Successful Baits unter die Lupe nehmen#6
Mein PB ist 17kg. Deiner??

mfG Lukas


----------



## carpboar (29. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

meiner hatte 17,5 kilo hab ihn letztes Jahr im August gefangen ein wunderschöner spiegler versuch dir mal ein bild zu schicken hast du ne email adresse weiß nicht wie das hier geht


----------



## tarpoon (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

hab die letzten 2 jahre immer mal wieder mit the source gefischt und stehts sehr gut gefangen. kann die ollen maggimurmeln wirklich empfehlen)


----------



## carpboar (31. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

Das sind wirklich Maggimurmeln! Riecht zumindest extrem danach. Aber ich Vergleiche Karpfen irgendwie immer mit Wildschweinen weil die doch extrem ähnlich in jeglicher Hinsicht sind. Karpfen sind halt Wasserschweine und Wildschweine lieben Maggi und riechen selbst danach  Von dem her müsten die Murmeln der Hammer sein. Bei uns hat es leider nur Wahnsinnig viele Enten und die lieben Boilies. Die Stelle an der ich fische ist eine kleine Kiesbank mit maximal 1,5 Meter und die blöden Enten sehen die auf dem Boden liegen und dann geht das stundenlange Tauchen los. Da wirste Wahnsinnig. Kann man halt nur Nachts füttern aber bei den momentanen Nächtlichen Temperaturen läuft nicht viel. Ist das bei Euch auch so? Hast du die Boiles selber gedreht oder Fertige? Gibt es keinen Shop wo man die günstiger erstehen kann?


----------



## tarpoon (31. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

hab irgendwo 10 kg reddys für 79,90euro gesehen. angelzentrale herrieden glaub ich....


----------



## Frank7777 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

Hab mit den the Source jetzt vier Wochen lang an verschiedenen Seen geangelt und leider keinen einzigen Biss drauf gehabt. Hab Dan auf Banane von Black Label umgestellt und gestern 6 Runs gehabt wovon drei gelandet werden konten.

Ob das Zufall ist oder die DB zumindest bei uns nicht so gut fangen weiß ich nicht. Hab mich auf jeden Fall geärgert 150 € rausgehauen zu haben und dann keinen Biss. Sind schon teuer mit Kilopreisen von 10-13 €.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## CarpPB (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hab mit den the Source jetzt vier Wochen lang an verschiedenen Seen geangelt und leider keinen einzigen Biss drauf gehabt. Hab Dan auf Banane von Black Label umgestellt und gestern 6 Runs gehabt wovon drei gelandet werden konten.
> 
> Ob das Zufall ist oder die DB zumindest bei uns nicht so gut fangen weiß ich nicht. Hab mich auf jeden Fall geärgert 150 € rausgehauen zu haben und dann keinen Biss. Sind schon teuer mit Kilopreisen von 10-13 €.
> 
> ...



Ich hab zum Beispiel das Gegenteil erlebt und mit the source letztes Jahr sehr gut gefangen..
Meiner Meinung nach ist das extrem Gewässer abhängig und ich denke das man Pauschal da nicht drauf antworten kann....

Habe mir in diesem Jahr verschiedene Hersteller geholt jedoch in kleineren Mengen um diese im Frühjahr zu testen anschließend entscheide ich welche richtung ich einschlage... Vielleicht kommt das ja für dich in Frage... :vik:

Also tight lines......


----------



## Carp_fisher (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit dynamite baits the source*

Hi
verwende die DB The source nur im Winter und hab damit sehr gut gefangen aber wie schon gesagt das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.

Gruss Jürgen


----------

